# Female Vampire Poll



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Which would you most like to buy as a styrene kit?
Elvira
Vampira or Vamperella?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Attention Administrator!*

Could you please move this poll to the Model Forum? I posted here by mistake.
Thanks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I voted for Vampirella, because I'm Madly in Love with her, and have a few Resin kits of her that I would only be able to post in the Adult Forum:devil: and I also have an original Aurora Monster Scenes Vampirella...I'd love to see a 1/8 version of her in Styrene:thumbsup:...
....now having said all that , I would buy Elvira and Vampira also...hell I'd buy all 3 of them :thumbsup:
What a Diorama you could do with these 3 Creatures of the Night...
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Vampira was smokin!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Is Elvira even a vampire? Methinks not...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ELVIRA : Mistress of the Dark...








Vampira








Vampirella...







...and lets not forget Morticia...








Vote today 
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to move this thread to the model forum.Bone head me accidentally posted it here. DOH :drunk:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...it would attract more responses there...
Well you could let this one die here and just start a new one on the Modeling Forum...
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I asked Hank to move it.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

McDee, I am with you on that! I have many resin versions and also the Aurora Monster Scenes. A styrene 1/8th scale Vampirella would be a hot seller and great kit to finally be produced.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I voted for Vampira only because Elvira and Vampirella have already been done to death (no pun intended) by the garage kit industry.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice pic's


----------

